

The Chinese Singularity - wallflower
http://hplusmagazine.com/articles/ai/chinese-singularity

======
natch
This is an aside, but it's always amusing to see how often you see people
mimicking the look of people they look up to or report to. I met a senior
manager at a Microsoft booth at a trade show, an Indian man who groomed
himself to follow almost exactly the external appearance of Bill Gates. It was
stunning. At Oracle, you see a lot of mini-Larrys. When you meet virtual
reality people at the Maker Faire, it's amazing how many of them have Jaron
Lanier's dreadlocks. And Apple fans, not all, but many, me included, with
their short haircuts. Of course certain things are off limits - the black mock
turtleneck, nobody wears that now, because it's taboo to be seen as trying to
look like Him.

So my question here is: Is this professor mimicking Ben Goertzel, or is Ben
mimicking him? It's not a coincidence that they choose the same hairstyle. And
it's not just long hair, it's long hair worn a certain way. What gives? Even
AGI researchers are susceptible to these, what, canine, instincts?

